# NOS New Departure Model D Hub In Original Box



## mrg (May 1, 2022)

NOS New Departure Model D rear hub in original box, 36 standard spoke, skip tooth with hardware ( missing one brake arm clip nut ), not sure what year, no oil port or script on shell. Buyer pays $16 priority med box or local pickup.


----------



## ADReese (May 31, 2022)

Still available? 
$50


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2022)

Sorry, no deal.


----------

